

Brendan Eich: The Origin of JavaScript - tosh
http://traffic.libsyn.com/jsjabber/JSJ124BrendanEich.mp3

======
tosh
The most in-depth behind the scenes insight on the early days of JavaScript
I've heard so far. Fascinating.

